# salt vs Calcium



## edmuhlb (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a customer that will only use calcium not salt . WHY whats the difference


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

edmuhlb;1457509 said:


> I have a customer that will only use calcium not salt . WHY whats the difference


Salt or Sodium is Endothermic.....Absorbs Heat

Calcium is Exothermic...Gives off heat....

Some people think salt by the process for which it melts ice is Harmful to Concrete...i.e. it Eats Concrete....

But studys by the Portland Cement Association have shown that in fact Calcium is More Aggressive towards concrete....

Ask the customer the reason or reasons behind their thinking and go from there...:salute:


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

depending on the water content of the snow, calcium will burn up quicker than salt, less lasting effect


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Matson Snow;1457521 said:


> Salt or Sodium is Endothermic.....Absorbs Heat
> 
> Calcium is Exothermic...Gives off heat....
> 
> ...


Just depends on how hungry the salt is. And during a winter like this winter the salt will be pretty dang hungry. At least that is what we are experiencing here with the lack of snowfall. Thumbs Up


----------



## edmuhlb (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

Matson Snow;1457521 said:


> Some people think salt by the process for which it melts ice is Harmful to Concrete...i.e. it Eats Concrete....
> 
> But studys by the Portland Cement Association have shown that in fact Calcium is More Aggressive towards concrete....


Could you provide a link to this study.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

http://www.cement.org/tech/faq_deicers.asp


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jomama45;1458995 said:


> http://www.cement.org/tech/faq_deicers.asp


You shouldn;t have just gave it up that easy. We just have to take greeneys word for it in other threads.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

You know me, I'm known for giving it up too easily....................


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

jomama45;1458995 said:


> http://www.cement.org/tech/faq_deicers.asp


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

cretebaby;1459095 said:


> You shouldn;t have just gave it up that easy. We just have to take greeneys word for it in other threads.


Umm what lol.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

One Question.......Is Salt Harmful to Concrete.....


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

No...it's only harmful to cement.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

You have to feed your salt or it will become hungry


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Longae29;1459917 said:


> You have to feed your salt or it will become hungry


I feed mine asphalt. It eats it right up.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ours is on a strict diet of ice and snow, it all dissappears like it was never even there....hmmmm


----------

